# New Opera Themed Movie Comedy Trailer



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't know how realistic this is but it looks like fun:https://playbill.com/article/watch-...ielle-macdonald-in-falling-for-figaro-trailer


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I don't know how realistic this is but it looks like fun:https://playbill.com/article/watch-...ielle-macdonald-in-falling-for-figaro-trailer


Sure does look like some wacky fun.
Is it on Netflix?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Sure does look like some wacky fun.
> Is it on Netflix?


Theaters first but Netflix soon I guess. I am glad I'm not the only person to think this could be fun.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I don't know how realistic this is but it looks like fun:https://playbill.com/article/watch-...ielle-macdonald-in-falling-for-figaro-trailer


I feel like we should go to every movie that attracts us, just to support the industry. And *Dune* is coming!


----------

